# Considering buying Altima



## MikalCarbine (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey forum 

My Saturn SL1 is wearing me thin and it is about time for a new car. After much reading and debating I decided not to go with a turbo on my main car and through all my research I have landed on really thinking about a Nissan Altima or a Maxima. My biggest beef with the Maxima is that it requires premium octane fuel, something I don't really want commit to. However, the 2.5 Altima seems nice. I am curious though, is there any first person input you all can give me on this car? I want to get something around $5,000-$6,000 so a 2000-2002 Altima seems to fit my budget. What are the common things that need repairs? Is it reliable? Is there a benefit of getting the Maxima over this?

I think I read somewhere that the timing on the car is controlled by a chain, anyone know if the lifters are hydraulic?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## MikalCarbine (Jul 21, 2009)

No one is willing to help a might be Nissan owner?...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

honestly man if i were you id opt for the 3.5..i have a 2003 3.5 ALTIMA with solid motor mounts, hotshot headers, Magnaflow catback, K and N cold air intake, VIAS delete, short throw shifter and its hands down by far the best car ive ever owned in my life..i bought it with 60k on it and i just clicked 130k like last week..and so far all ive had to replace is was a MAFsensor and brakes and a cpl sets of tires lol..im still on the original clutch also..the 2.5 are alllllright but for a few thousand more why wouldnt u want the v6? its a GREATTTTTTTT MOTOR(3.5)..the 2.5's have a lot of sensor probs and a pre-cat problem which leads to engine failure in a lot of cases. As far as the premium fuel..i get 24mpg city and 30+mpg on the highway even with all the mods..if you have a lighter foot then me you should get 400+ out of a tank..you can put regular gas in it but you might get a pinging and the performance will suffer a little but you can put it in..ive never put nething less than 91 in..i love the car so much that i dont care if i have to put premium in thats how serious it is..go test drive them both and see for yourself..i suggest it be a 2002-2006 so you have the newer body style..also thats the years that start the 3.5 motor to anything older and its the 3.0 which is still a pretty good v6..if you have any ?'s feel free to ask man..a lot of ppl on this forum dnt know a camshaft from a clam and are no help at all..i try not to be like that..good luck tho


----------



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

*go with it*

I recently bought a 2005 3.5 altima but before that I had an 06 2.5. It was a great car, its certainly fast for what it is.. not too many 4cyl come with almost 200hp. Obviously you dont care about being able to hit 60 in 5 seconds so Id say the 2.5 altima would be a great choice. I would definitely reccommend black and you get your windows tinted though.. youll cum when you look at it. I really loved the car, I just wanted to upgrade.


----------

